# angemessene Startgelder?



## Zombie025 (6. Mai 2004)

Jo, vielleicht können die hier anwesenden Marathonfreaks mir ein wenig helfen, es zu verstehen:
Es geht um die Startgelder bei Radsportveranstaltungen.
Wie rechtfertigen sich eigentlich Preise von >40E für ein Rennen wie z.B. das Henninger Rennen, bei dem unterwegs lediglich eine Flasche Wasser und ne halbe Banane gerreicht werden?
Wieso kosten Marathons, die von großen Unternehmen,ob nun aus der Getränkebranche, Bikeindustrie etc. gesponsort werden auch Startgelder über 40E.
Dazu kommen noch diese dämlichen Fotoagenturen, bei denen man für wahrhaft unverschämte Preise dann ein Bild von sich erwerben kann (wenn man sich auf den Minivorschaubildern überhaupt erkennt).
Zuzüglich einer Spätanmeldegebühr und (wie u.a. beim Spesart-Marathon) dem dann zwangsläufigen Verzicht auf das tolle Trickot , für lächerliche 55Euro dürfte ich dann bei einer morgigen Anmeldung mitfahren, ist ja geschenkt.
Sorry aber hier stellt sich mir als Unbedarften die Frage: ham die se noch alle? 55Euro! Und als Gegenleistung? Ok, Nudeln am Vorabend bis zum gehtnichtmer (für 0,3C krieg ich bei plus 500g Nudeln, Wasser kost auch kaum was und das bissel Ketchup...)

Auf der anderen Seite schaffen es kleine Vereine, wie der Sulzbacher, eine Tour (ja, kein Rennen, aber egal) im Wald, auf Trails zu organisieren, für 5E Startgebühr gabs 3/4 Mal Verpflegung (Obst, iso-Getränke, Powerriegel usw.)

Eigentlich kann ich es ja mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren, bei derartigen Veranstaltungen "schwarz" mitzufahren, aber leisten kann sich diesen Spass doch wirklich keiner. 

Nicht, dass ich falsch verstanden werde: Für lau kriegt man so eine Veranstaltung sicherlich nicht hin, aber die Helfer sind ehrenamtlich, die Sponsoren lassen sich sicherlich auch nicht dafür lumpen, vor ort entweder Werbung für ihre Bikes/Fitnessteile/Getränke zu machen oder als alleiniger Ausstatter z.B. für die Bierversorgung der Zuschauer zu sorgen.
Also sollte doch ein kleiner Zuschuß (ich würde 15-20E für die Langstrecke als oberste Schmerzgrenze aber noch halbwegs fair empfinden)

oder seh ich das vollkommen falsch, die Trickots sind schon alleine 50E wert, die Nudelparty am Vorabend wird im Michelinführer mit mind. 5 Sternen bewertet und nach dem Rennen kommt auch noch die freundliche Masseuse vorbei?
Sagt mal Eure Meinung dazu

Gruß

Schwarzfahrer


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

bin auch Deiner Meinung, dass viele überzogene Startgelder fordern.

Ich versuche solche Veranstaltungen deshalb zu meiden und konzentriere mich auf die preiswerteren Angebote:

MTB-Marathon Sundern 65km = 15,00 
MTB-Marathon Nutscheid 110km = 24,00 
24h-Rennen Nürburgring = 35,00  (1,46 /h) incl. Zeltplatz/Parkplatz.

Erst wenn die Starter wegbleiben werden am Gardasee oder in Willingen wohl zivilere Preise verlangt werden.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (6. Mai 2004)

Da du uns in deinem Beitrag erwähnt hast, melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort   

Es kommt auch oft darauf an, wie viel ein Verein an so einer Veranstaltung verdienen will. 
Wir haben uns zur Aufgabe gestellt, wenigstens die Unkosten "einzuspielen", und dazu gehören eine ganze Menge wie z.B.: 
- Rotes Kreuz mit Sanitöter
- Behörden für diverse Genehmigungen (wir in Sulzbach brauchen alleine dafür fast 200,- )
- Plakate & Flyerdruck
- Diverse Grillstationen
- Geschirrspüler
- Zelte & Getränkewagen (muss man heute alles bezahlen)
- u.s.w.

Dagegen stehen:
- die leider immer weniger werdenden Sponsoren
- die Startgelder
- der "Aufschlag für Getränke & Essen"

So, und wenn man jetzt wie wir als Startgeld 5,-  verlangt kann man sich ja vorstellen, das da nichts mehr groß übrig bleibt. Wollen wir das -WIR WOLLEN DAS - denn wir richten unsere Tour für unseren Sport aus. Dafür, dass sich jeder ein tolles Wochenende mit Freunden & Spaß leisten kann um die Gemeinschaft der Mountainbike-Sportbegeisterten zu erleben.

Andere wollen halt richtig was verdienen, die müssen dann mehr verlangen.

Eine andere Sache ist die mit der teureren Nachmeldung  oder anders gesagt, verbilligte Voranmeldung. Ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen, dass eine gewisse Planung vom Einkauf diverser Lebensmittel nötig ist. Kaufe ich für 200 Starter ein und es kommen 300, vielleicht auch anders herum? Wir haben die Lösung gefunden, dass uns die Teilnehmer einfach kurz ihr kommen mailen, dann können wir wenigstens ungefähr abschätzen  was bis heute gut funktioniert hat. Somit müssen wir nicht teurer werden - das bedarf aber auch eine gesisse disziplin bei den Teilnehmern. Allerdings bei schlechtem Wetter kommen dann schon weniger als geplant und wir mussten wochenlang Steaks & Obst aus der Verpflegungsstation essen .

Ich denke die Sache mit dem Trikot ist Geschmackssache, ich kauf mir lieber ein Trikot, was mir gefällt und staple nicht diverse im Kleiderschrank, dich ich doch nicht alle anziehen kann.

Ich denke unsere stets wachsende Anhängerzahl unserer Cross Country Spessart Tour gibt uns Recht!

Übrigens: Bilder unserer Tour könnt ihr euch hier  ansehen und das schicken der originalen Fotos kostet auch nichts


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Mai 2004)

Ich finde Startgelder von 40,-  OK, wenn's dafür ein tolles Trikot
oder Westen gibt, wie beim BFUBM oder bei den 12H von Todtnauberg. 
Ich fahre lieber für einen Marathon Werbung, als für eine Marke. 
Nur kann man das mit dem Trikot auch nicht jedes Jahr machen.

Finde es auch OK, wenn die Veranstalter ein paar Euro Gewinn machen.
Nur wenn Geld dahinter steckt, werden die Interessen von Bikern ernstgenommen.

Bei einigen Marathons ergibt sich der hohe Preis halt auch durch das
alte Spiel von Angebot und Nachfrage. Einmal im Jahr fahre ich auch
gerne so ein Rennen mit. Ansonsten ziehe ich natürlich bilige Rennen vor.

Thb


----------



## mora (6. Mai 2004)

ich halte die Preisexploson bei den Matathons für eine unverschämte Abzocke.
 
Ich bin schon vor der Euro-Einführung an diversen Veranstaltungen gefahren wie Gardasee, Kirchzarten, Albstadt, Furtwangen etc.. Bei einigen Veranstaltern hat sich seither das Startgeld fast verdoppelt.

Auf die Nudeln am Vorabend kann ich verzichten, war meist eh nur matsche, von wegen alldente.

Auch auf die diversen Beigaben wie Trikot, Armlinge, Tasche etc. kann ich verzichten, da ich meistens keinen Bedarf an derartigen "Sportartikeln" habe.

Ich habe mich deshalb entschlossen solche Veranstaltungen zu meiden.

War erst letzte Woche in FF für 3,50  mit Verpflegung, bei einer Super Strecke ohne Autobahn + Stau. Da macht das Biken wieder richtig Spaß, wenn man ohne Stau fahren kann !


----------



## Nakamur (9. Mai 2004)

Ganz intressant zu dem Thema:

aus der FAQ des Bank 1 Saar Marathon:
http://www.bank1saar-mtb.de

Warum ist die Startbebühr so hoch? 
Viele haben sich sicherlich schon gefragt, warum die Startgebühren für einen Marathon so hoch sind. Um Euch einmal vor Augen zu führen, welche Aufwendungen für einen Marathon notwendig sind, stellen wir für Euch eine gestraffte Kostenkalkulation des diesjährigen Marathons ins Netz. Aus dieser Kalkulation ist zu ersehen, welch hohe Aufwendungen notendig sind, um einen solchen Event durchführen zu können. 

Die Kalkulierten Zahlen beruhen auf der Grundlage und den Erfahrungen der letzten 4 Jahre und sind auf eine Teilnehmerzahl von 600 Startern ausgelegt.

Es entfallen hierbei: 

7.000 Euro für Verkehrssicherung (Beschilderungsmaßnahmen, DRK und Feuerwehr) 
4.000 Euro für Werbeausgaben (Flyer, Plakate, Internet und Anzeigen) 
15.000 Euro für Starterausgaben ( T-Shirts, Verpflegung, Zeitnahme, Programmheft und Preise) 
4.000 Euro für Sonstige Veranstaltungsausgaben (Start / Ziel - Ausrüstung, Halle, Gebühren, Ausschilderung, Streckensprecher und Nachtwache) 
= 30.000 Euro Gesamtausgaben 

Wenn man nun, wie oben angenommen, von einer durchschnittlichen Teilnehmerzahl von 600 Startern ausgeht (Erfahrungen aus den Vorjahren), werden pro Starter in etwa 50,- Euro ausgegeben!!!!!! 

D.h. im Klartext, ohne Sponsorenleistungen ist die Veranstaltung in keinster Weise finanzierbar! 

Da sich durch die Steigerung der Teilnehmerzahl die Gesamtkosten der Veranstaltung relativieren, ist hier die zweite Möglichkeit aus dem Marathon ein kleines Plus zu erwirtschaften. Selbst bei einer sehr gut laufenden Veranstaltung wird der Gewinn auf keinen Fall höher ausfallen, als eine im mittleren Bereich Vierstellige Zahl. Wenn man bedenkt, dass dafür ca. 25 ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter ca. 1500 h investieren, ist dieser Gewinn geradezu lächerlich.

Hieraus könnt Ihr erkennen, dass unsere Veranstaltung für den Sport gemacht wird und nicht aus dem Grund um sich damit an den Sportlern eine goldene Nase zu verdienen. 

Übrigens ein echter Geheimtipp und nach meiner Meinung eine der schönsten Marathonstrecken, wenn man keine Forstautobahnen fahren will.  

Startgelder bei Voranmeldung / Leistungen:
Das Startgeld für Lang- und Mitteldistanz beträgt 27,- Euro
Das Startgeld für die Kurzdistanz beträgt 22,- Euro
Das Startgeld beinhaltet die Finishergabe, Startnummer, umfangreiche Verpflegung an der Strecke, und Urkunde
Nachmelder haben keinen Anspruch auf die Finishergabe!

Viele Grüße
Nakamur


----------



## Catweazl (9. Mai 2004)

Ich würde die Veranstaltungen nicht pauschal über einen Kamm scheren.

Sicherlich sind viele Veranstaltungen sehr aufwendig und ohne Sponsoren kaum zu finanzieren. ( Wobei man sich natürlich auch die Frage stellen kann, warum einige es nicht schaffen, Sponsoren zu akqurieren ).

Seh ich mir allerdings die Mega-Events an, kann ich in den letzten Jahren trotz explodierender Starterzahlen eine unverschämte Verteuerung ( trotz Sponsoren) fetsstellen.

Gerade auf der Straße boomen derzeit ja die Jedermann-Rennen, die mit irwitzigen Starterzahlen ( HEW Cyclassics sind glaub ich 12.000 Leute zugelassen) trotzdem schweineteuer sind. Der organisatorische Aufwand auf diesen Strecken, die ja sowieso für die Profis abgesperrt sind, ist nur unwesentlich größer. Diese Rennen sind einfach nur dazu da, um mit einer steigenden Massenbewegung Geld zu machen.

Ich suche mir die Veranstaltungen aus, bei denen ich das Gefühl habe, ein vernünftiges Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu haben. Hab auch schon häufiger Veranstaltern, die mir Anmeldungen zugesandt haben, ne Mail mit ner Absage gesandt, und dies mit den überzogenen Preisen begründet. Erst wenn die Leute alle so handeln, werden sich die Preise wieder auf ein vernünftiges Niveau einpendeln.


----------



## gt-rider (9. Mai 2004)

Ich will versuchen, dass ganze mal aus der wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Sicht zu erklären. Zuallererst, die Nachfrage bestimmt im allgemeinen den Preis! Ist die Nachfrage nach solchen Events da, werden die Preise hochgesetzt. Das ist in jeder anderen Branche so und würdest du genauso machen! Und bei den Starter Zahlen ist es doch offensichtlich. Die Veranstalter sind an die Kapazitätsgrenzen angelangt. Das heisst mehr Teilnehmer bei den großen Races kann die Strecke gar nicht verkraften. Und demzufolge wird dies über den Preis kompensiert. So dass sich das auf einem gewissen Pegel eingelaufen hat. 
Sicherlich muss man aber auch bedenken was für enorme Kosten für den Veranstalter entstehen! Möchte nicht wissen was Pacht, Polizei, Sanitäter und Feuerwehr sowie die Streckenposten (die meist nicht ehrenamtlich sind) kosten, die über drei Tage zur Verfügung stehen müssen. Ihr wisst ja ungefähr schon was es kostet einmal versehentlich die Feuerwehr zu rufen! das kostet tausende! 
Und die Sache mit den Trikots find ich clever! Jeder kriegt ein solches bei der Anmeldung. Wo gibt es dass schon dass man für Werbeartikel, die das event preisen noch bezahlen muß! Auch die vielen Artikel im Starterpackege kriegt man nicht umsonst. Das ist alles im Startpreis enthalten!!!!
So nun rechnet man dass alles zusammen, addiert ne Summe X (die Gewinn gemacht wird) und schon kommt man auf den Preis. Und den bezahlt man oder lässt es. Das ist den Veranstaltern im Endeffekt egal. Ums biken gehts schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Bergziege_82 (9. Mai 2004)

Ein Hoch auf unseren BWL-Studenten gt-rider. Schön erklärt. So isses nun mal.

Du hast noch die Euro-Umstellung vergessen, ab da wurde ja eh alles teurer also auch biken.
Jedoch hat das auch einen Vorteil: es gibt im Vergleich zu den früheren Jahren immer mehr kleine regionale Rennen, bei denen man fürs Geld auch noch was geboten bekommt!


----------



## MATTESM (9. Mai 2004)

für alle im süddeutschen raum: macht sinn und spaß bei ein paar veranstaltungen in südtirol / trentino teilzunehmen. die ich bislang gesehen habe waren super organisiert, ohne arroganz. teilweise skuril sympatische starterpacks (z.b. arco bike nature neben einem funktions-unterhemd ein glas sauerkraut, packung tortellini, polenta-mehl, apfel, joghurt, flasche, sport-drink, etc...). die rennen kosten alle um die 20 bis 25 euro. zeittnahme mit transponder ist standart. check windtex grandprix ( http://www.windtex.it/eventi/) oder die rennen der rampitour (www.rampitour.com) und als saisonabschluss bike extreme in limone. nachteil: als armer deutscher und nicht lizensierter teilnehmer fährt man aus den letzten startblöcken...das kann nerven, heißt aber dass da immerhin einige zum überholen vor einem sind... m.


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Mai 2004)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> - Rotes Kreuz mit Sanitöter



 also üblicherweise helfen die rotkreuzler , wenn man sich verletzt, aber bei euch scheint wohl die notschlachtung hoch im kurs zu stehen, wenn man nicht mehr weiter fahren kann      



			
				MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bei schlechtem Wetter kommen dann schon weniger als geplant und wir mussten wochenlang Steaks & Obst aus der Verpflegungsstation essen .



na mahlzeit! gab es spätfolgen bei der einseitigen ernährung?   



mal grundsätzlich zu den preisen: 40 euro find ich auch viel, andereits arbeiten bei so einem marathon auch viele ehrenamtliche mit, das darf man auch nicht vergessen. und wenn die veranstalter bei der ganzen arbeit noch einen überschuss erwirtschaften, ist das schon ok.

was mich nervt und was sich die veranstalter durch den kopf gehen lassen sollen:

- für viel startgeld ne miesse verpflegung, z.b. unreife bananen, riegel, die alles andere als sport- riegel sind usw.

- t- shirts, trikots.... ist ja nett,wenn man zu dem marathon n trikot kaufen kann, aber der zwangskauf muss ja nicht sein. ich werde dieses jahr vielleicht 10-15 rr und mtb- marathons mitfahren, das heisst wieder 5 trikots und 10 t-shirts   mehr, die ich mir sonst nicht so kaufen würde.  es wäre besser, diesen ganzen schnickschnack rauszunehmen und die trikots extra zu verkaufen. ok, ich weiss, dann kosten die trikots mehr aber dadurch würden die eigentlichen startgebühren sinken!

in andern foren wurde schon vorgeschlagen, dass wir bewertungen zu marathons abgeben um unschöne überraschungen zu verhindern und auf gute veranstaltungen hinweisen!

keep on riding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (9. Mai 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> also üblicherweise helfen die rotkreuzler , wenn man sich verletzt, aber bei euch scheint wohl die notschlachtung hoch im kurs zu stehen, wenn man nicht mehr weiter fahren kann



ja von irgendwas muss man doch leben, ORGANE sind hoch im kurs   




			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> na mahlzeit! gab es spätfolgen bei der einseitigen ernährung?



... Vitamine sollen doch gesund sein, aber ab der 10. Banane tut mir der Bauch so weh  


Zu den Trikots:
Schön wäre eine Auswahlmöglichkeit, dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden,
ob er eines haben möchte. Dann gäb es auch 2 Startpreise   

Siehe den Beitrag von "Nakamur": 15.000 würden dann zu vielleicht 3-5.000
dann sind es nicht 40,- sondern 25,-   

Aber das kann ja jeder selbst durch seine Teilnahme entscheiden!


----------



## skyder (9. Mai 2004)

Sorry Mora, aber das was Du hier gepostet hast, ist schlichtweg falsch:

Die Startgebühr in Albstadt wurde (in 10 Jahren!) einmal erhöht: 1999 von 50 auf 60 DM; heute kostet der Start 30 Euro. 


Gruß


----------



## Hugo (9. Mai 2004)

ich glaub ja gern dass so ne veranstalltung n haufen geld kostet aber da gibts zwei punkte die mich stutzig machen:
1: es gibt immer mehr beispiele von veranstalltungen die für wesentlich weniger geld oftmals mehr leisten(siehe sulzbach)
2:in der auflistung von nakamur entfallen 50% der kosten auf starterausgaben...

ma ne ganz dumme frage....wieso is den leuten denn nciht freigestellt ob die das ganze zeug überhaupt haben wollen.....die urkunde kann ich ja noch verstehn...dann hat man was zum anfassen, meinetwegen auch noch sachpreise für die schnellen, wobei die preise immer häufiger direkt von sponsoren geliefert werden, aber wer um himmels willen is dafür verantwortlich dass ich bei fast jedem rennen/marathon an dem ich teilnehmen will gezwungen bin so ein bescheuertes trikot mit zu kaufen?!?!

stellt es den leuten doch einfach frei ob sies wollen oder nicht...die leute sollen sagen ob oder ob nciht und bekommens dann nach dem marathon geliefert, oder gebt ne deadline vor bis wann man das trikot bestellt haben muss um es zu bekommen!

um ehrlich zu sein hab ich für mich beschlossen keine rennen mehr zu fahrn bei denen ich die mistigen dinger nehmen muss.
bei manchen veranstalltungen kann man got sei dank den mist umgehn indem man sich nachmeldet, durch den nichtvorhandenen "anspruch" aufs trikot wird die stargebühr dann meistens verbilligt(siehe frammersbach)

und wenns schon unbedingt irgendwelche beigaben sein müssen...wieso immer nur dumme trikots die sich dann irgendwo stapeln.....inzw. gibts wenigstens schon ein paar veranstallter die mitdenken und anstelle von trikots z.b. t-shirts(die lassen sich auch im alltag tragen, wenns sein muss im winter unter dem pulli), buffs oder ganz nobel z.b. handschuhe mit auf den weg geben

okay, 20paar handschuhe braucht man nicht im jahr, aber wenn sich die veranstallter bissi mühe geben würden oder besser noch...wenn sie selbst biker sind, sich überlegen was sie denn gerne hätten, müsste mans doch auf die reihe bringen ma vernünftige beigaben mit rein zu packen und nich immer nur "trikots trikots trikots"

ach gleich noch ne sache an die herren die verantwortlich sind für die german bike masters finds irgendwie matt dass man bei jedem lauf aufs neue das dolle trikot bekommt, so dass man dann nach der saison ganz sicher nie mehr an trikotmangel leidet...wenn man schon die serie mitfährt, wieso dann nicht nur ein trikot?

nen organisator den ich uneingeschränkt gut finde is das bike und ski-gebiet saalbach hinterglemm mit seinen partnern.....die bekommens immer wieder auf die reihe gute veranstalltungen auf die beine zu stellen die im vergleich zu den meisten andern mehr als günstig sind.
offenbar ham die einfach mehr erfahrung damit und die infrastruktur is besser darauf eingestellt

trans-pienzgau, 39 für ein dreitage-rennen incl. verpflegung, kartenmaterial und als handout n adidas-rucksack...okay, rucksäcke haben die meisten schon, aber immer noch um welten besser als immer nur trikots!!!)
überhaupt das bike n soul opeining is erstklassisch
world games....60 startgebühr für alle vier veranstalltungen, drei abendessen auf der pasta-party die den namen auch verdient( rund 6 verschiedene pasta sorten dazu anständigen salat und alles ordentlich hergerichtet und keine schleim-matsche) gutscheine die einem das wochenende echt versüssen(gutschein für restaurants, eiscafe, hallenbadbesuch etc. etc.) jeden abend party, anständige durchfuhrung der rennen/marathons, kostenlose seilbahn-transfers....


ich weiss das hört sich jetz alles wahnsinnig böse an für die veranstallter aber so denk ich nunmal....an alle veranstallter:
fragt euch ma ob man ne zehntelsekunden genaue zeitnehmung wirklich braucht, ob tatsächlich jemand nackt zum rennen kommt so dass er das trikot braucht, ob die pasta-party unumgänglich ist und ob ein starterfeld min. 5.000 leute braucht


----------



## Nakamur (9. Mai 2004)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe den Beitrag von "Nakamur": 15.000 würden dann zu vielleicht 3-5.000
> dann sind es nicht 40,- sondern 25,-


Nur damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen
Das Startgeld für Lang- und Mitteldistanz beträgt in St. Ingbert 27,- Euro
Somit ist es eine recht günstige Veranstaltung im Vergleich zu anderen Events. 


			
				Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> 2:in der auflistung von nakamur entfallen 50% der kosten auf starterausgaben...


Unter Starterausgaben verstehen die Jungs T-Shirts, Verpflegung, Zeitnahme, Programmheft und Preise. 
Es sind günstige Tshirts. Und die machen den Bock auch nicht mehr fett. Der St. Ingberter Marathon sollte hier keineswegs in negatives Licht gerückt werden. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen,daran teilzunehmen!  
 Verpflegung Orga usw. sind top. Das beste ist aber die Strecke . Wer Keiler mag, der wird St. Ingbert lieben.


----------



## eDw (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Zuerst sollten mal nicht Aepfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. Ich kann eine Mountainbike Tour wie Sulzbach oder auch Kleinwallstadt nicht mit einem Internationalen Marathon in Frammersbach oder dem Keiler vergleichen.

Die Genehmigungsverfahren sind ganz anders und die Kosten auch.

Trikots: Ihr muesst das so sehen glaube ich: die Startgebuehr zahlt Ihr fuer den Marathon und die Verplegung. Das Trikot ist mit Sicherheit durch Sponsoren bezahlt (schaut sie Euch mal genau an!) und dafuer zahlt der Veranstalter am Ende nichts. Und auf einem Trikot kann man eben besser und evektiver Werbung machen als auf Handschuhen.

Ausserdem geht die Kohle bei vielen Vereinen wie Frammersbach und besonders Wombach ja auch in die Jugendfoerderung.

In Wombach beim Keiler gab es letztes Jahr einen 20 Euro Gutschein von Bike Max. Den hab ich im Sommerschlussverkauf eingeloest, da war alles auf 50% im Laden reduziert----> Marathon Gebuehr 43 Euro --> fuer 40 Euro eingekauft ---> 3 Euro fuer den Keiler      

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, mir gehen die vielen Trikots und die hoen Gebuehren auch auf den S..., aber die Veranstalter haben halt auch hohe Kosten und einen riessen Aufwand. Und wer die Rennathmosphaehre haben will muss das eben zahlen. Ansonsten kann man die Strecke ja auch alleine fahren.
Ihr koennt Euch ja zusammenschliessen und versuchen einen Marathon fuer 15 Euro (ohne Trikot) auf die Beine zu stellen. Ich komm dann auch!    

Gruss
eDw


----------



## gerald_ruis (10. Mai 2004)

@eDw

Da geb ich dir absolut recht, dass du unsere Veranstaltung nicht mit den "großen" vergleichen kannst. Wir sind 20 Personen, die das komplett auf die Beine stellen, andere wie Frammesbach u.s.w. benötigen mehrere 100 Personen, die alle (wie auch bei uns) unentgeldlich arbeiten (Vereinsarbeit & freiwillige Helfer) -> keine Kosten  

Und ich möchte hier auch mal den Respekt an alle "großen" aussprechen, denn es gehört schon sehr viel Power dazu, solche Veranstaltungen auf die Beine zu stellen 
Und gerade diese haben ja auch unseren Sport etwas bekannter gemacht und vielleicht auch dafür gesorgt, dass die Bevölkerung ein wenig Akzeptanz für MTB ereicht (z.B. Frammesbach & die klatschenden Zuschauer sind schon toll)
Alles in allem muss jeder selbst wissen, was er tut, denn NACHFRAGE regelt das ANGEBOT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (4. Juli 2004)

Als ich heute (04.07.04) in der Startnummernausgabe beim Marathon im Hochsolling stand und mich für die 53km anmelden wollte, traf mich der Schlag, als die gute Frau 32.-- sehen wollte  
ICh habe dann auf dem Absatz kehrt gemacht und bin nach Hause gefahren. Wenn sich die Veranstallter nicht andere Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten einfallen lassen, wir das Ganze künfitig wohl auf diesem hohen Stand bleiben.

Also ist es dann wie momentan überall in Deutschland. Einschränken und dann eben nur zwei anstatt zehn Rennen mitmachen.


Peter


----------



## Christina (4. Juli 2004)

Dass Veranstaltungen mit professioneller Organisation einfach ihren Preis haben, stellt sicherlich keiner in Frage. Die Trikots sind es sicher nicht, da gebe ich eDw recht.
Ich für mich habe entschieden, das Geld nur noch bei den Veranstaltungen zu investieren, bei denen die Strecke und die Orga das auch wert sind und bei denen ich es sogar gut finde, wenn der Veranstalter Gewinn macht (z.B. Frammersbach, da war ja jeder Verein auf den Beinen  ). Mein absolutes Negativerlebnis in der Richtung war gestern in Bad Wildbad. Sorry, aber wenn man sich bei der Streckenmessung um 20 km und 1300 hm "vertut", kann mir keiner erzählen, dass von den Organisatoren auch nur einer selbst bikt!! Und das (kombiniert mit allen anderen Kritikpunkten an der Veranstaltung) ist für mich dann Abzocke!
In diesem Sinne: Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal so eine Marathon-Bewertung einführen, auch wenn die dann immer subjektiv ist. Aber man weiß wenigstens ungefähr, worauf man sich einlässt. Und erst dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es ihm das Geld wert ist.
Grüße!


----------



## Eckard (4. Juli 2004)

Ich kenne beide Seiten (Veranstalter und Teilnehmer).
Sehe die Startgelder auch von beiden Seiten kritisch. 
Sicher wollen (und sollen) die Organisatoren an den Veranstaltungen Geld verdienen. 
Allerdings verurteile ich die Startgeldinflation. 
Bei unserem Rennen haben wir auch den Fehler gemacht, 
die Kosten *nicht* auf niedrigstem Niveau zu halten. 
Gott sei Dank hat sich ein Sponsor (Danke "Leonardo"   ) bereit erklärt, 
uns großzügig zu unterstützen. 
Ohne diese Unterstützung wäre unser Rennen ein finanzielles Fiasko geworden. 
Auf der Kostenseite kann vieles eingespart werden, 
ohne daß Rennen schlechter werden. 
Und der Gewinn für den Veranstalter sollte angemessen und nicht überhöht sein.
Wenn ich Willingen mit 2700 Teilnehmer kalkuliere, 
bei den Kosten, wie sie oben mal aufgeführt wurden, 
bleibt unterm Strich ein richtig sattes Plus.

Ich weiß nicht wer hier alles mitdiskutiert, aber beim Solling-Marathon 
haben wir gerade die Diskussion geführt, was ein Familienvater mit 2 Söhnen 
für solch ein Vergnügen berappen muss, waren es doch 27 + 22 + 22 Euro = 71 Euro. Wenn die Jungs die mittlere Runde gefahren wären, hätte es nochmal 10 Euro mehr gekostet. 
Also mal eben 150 DM rauswerfen, ohne die anderen anfallenden Kosten???? 
Das kann es nicht sein.

Boykott von überteuerten Veranstaltungen ist sicher gut (praktiziere ich jetzt im 2. Jahr). 
Bei 2700 Teilnehmern in Willingen zweifel ich allerdings am Erfolg. 
Und der Verlierer ist der Biker, entweder zahlen oder zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Stevensbiker (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wir, d.h. die Westerwälder Radsportfreunde, veranstalten einen CTF Marathon 
am 18.07. in Altenkirchen. Der Unterschied: keine Zeitnahme, TOP Verpflegung auf der Strecke, die Distanzen bis 67km 3 Euro Startgeld, die Marathondistanz 
von 105 km 13 Euro Startgeld, Gruppenmeldung 10 Euro, allerdings bei 10 oder 13 Euro eine besondere Verpflegung auf der Strecke und ein Nudelgericht nach der Veranstaltung inkl.!
Wir haben die Veranstaltung durchkalkuliert und kommen mit diesem Startgeld und Sponsorenunterstützung gerade so klar! Wir nehmen allerdings Nachmeldegebühr da wir dadurch erheblich mehr Aufwand bei der Organisation haben und irgenwie die Teilnehmer zur Voranmeldung bewegen möchten!
Startgelder von 35, 40 und mehr Euro halte ich für reine Abzocke!


----------



## toschi (5. Juli 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich heute (04.07.04) in der Startnummernausgabe beim Marathon im Hochsolling stand und mich für die 53km anmelden wollte, traf mich der Schlag, als die gute Frau 32.-- sehen wollte
> ICh habe dann auf dem Absatz kehrt gemacht und bin nach Hause gefahren. Wenn sich die Veranstallter nicht andere Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten einfallen lassen, wir das Ganze künfitig wohl auf diesem hohen Stand bleiben.
> 
> Also ist es dann wie momentan überall in Deutschland. Einschränken und dann eben nur zwei anstatt zehn Rennen mitmachen.
> ...



 Super Lumix,
eigentlich müssten das noch mehrere Fahrer durchziehen, hätt ich nicht 150 km Anfahrt gehabt wäre ich auch wieder nach Haus gefahren.
Hab mich zu der Sache auch im Gästebuch auf ihrer Homepage geäussert, ich finde das wenigstens das Starterpaket etwas großzügiger ausfallen sollte, da muss man schon Nachmeldegebühr von 5 EUR mehr berappen und bekommt z.B. für die entgangene Nudelparty keinen Ausgleich.   

Würde auf diesem Wege gerne mal erfahren was Ihr so von den Starterpaketen haltet, was sollte für wie viel Startgelt in der Tüte sein  
Anstatt viele Flyer und Zettelkram den sich sowieso niemand durchliest sollten meiner Meinung nach eher Proben oder div. Accessoires Bestandteil der Starterpakete sein, jedenfalls sollte das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis passen.


----------



## mora (6. Juli 2004)

Dickes Lob an Euch. 
Ich finde es Super dass Ihr so eine Veranstaltung durführt.

... und es geht doch ohne Abzocke, wie Ihr beweist. 

Ich werde ebenfalls weiterhin die überteuerten Marathons meiden und für teilweise 50  Startgebühr lieber mit der Familie zum Essen gehen.

PS:In Frankreich geht es ja seit Jahren auch zu diesen Beträgen.


----------



## mora (6. Juli 2004)

skyder schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Mora, aber das was Du hier gepostet hast, ist schlichtweg falsch:
> 
> Die Startgebühr in Albstadt wurde (in 10 Jahren!) einmal erhöht: 1999 von 50 auf 60 DM; heute kostet der Start 30 Euro.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mir mal selber an die Nase fassen    !!
Nanu   da habe ich doch lt. Bankbeleg in 1998 nur *40 DM* Startgebühr bezahlt.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2004)

fahre selbst keine Rennen (mehr) und kann mich dazu nur theoretisch äussern.

Grundsatzgedanke: was heisst denn schon "angemessen" ?

MTB-Rennen unterliegen ganz normalen Finanzbetrachtungen. Es ist ein Produkt, welches kalkuliert sein will/muss. Drauflegen will/kann Niemand! Und wie Andere vorher schon sagten: Die Nachfrage regelt auch den Preis.

Was die Sache mit den Trikots anbelangt, so denke ich: Die müssen abgegeben werden (Sponsorenauftrag zur Erreichung des Zielpublikums). Da ist nix mit freiwillig. Auch die sonstigen abgegebenen Goodies sind vorwiegend zum "anfixen" für den späteren Kauf/Konsum.

Am liebsten fahre ich Marathonstrecken mit ein paar Freunden eine oder zwei Wochen vor der Veranstaltung. Die wirklich grossen Strecken sind dann schon alle ausgeschildert (oder zumindest klar dokumentiert und erkennbar). In dem Trikot, welches mir gefällt, mit meiner eigenen Verpflegung, mit den Leuten, die ich mag. Ohne Startgeld, Staus und Keilereien. Tja, die Rennatmosphäre und das ganze Drum-Herum ist dann halt nicht. Wer das braucht und sich mit Anderen/Fremden messen will, wird mit meiner Variante bestimmt nicht glücklich.

Zu guter Letzt muss ich etwas schmunzeln, wenn ich lese wie man sich über 40 Euro Startgeld aufregen kann, gleichzeitig aber für die neusten Teile locker Hunderte, wenn nicht Tausende pro Jahr ausgibt. Etwas Planung und Prioritäten setzen wäre halt angesagt (aber unbequem).

Wie auch immer. Soll mitmachen, wer Spass daran hat UND sich's leisten kann.   

happy trails
[email protected]


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

naja ich sehe das differenziert. Es gibt Marathons die sind teuer und trotzdem ihr Geld wert, andere wiederum sind deutlich billiger und trotzdem überteuert. Frammersbach (Spessart Bike Marathon) ist zwar recht teuer (ohne Trikot ists übrigens einiges billiger) aber sein Geld absolut wert! Die beste Organisation in ganz Deutschland - super Verpflegung, Strecke abgesichert usw. Also sonst bekommt mann nirgends an jeder Station Trinkflaschen (echte nicht den Sch... mit Schraubverschluß!), die Helfer stehen in langen Reihen rechts und links und rufen einem zu was mann bekommen kann. Wo sonst kann man locker in der Vorbeifahrt Getränke und Essen aufnehmen ohne anzuhalten? Liegt auch daran, dass die Wissen wo eine Station aufgebaut werden muss. Außerdem haben die wirklich eine Unzahl von Helfern - da ist eine gewisse "Belohnung" auch angebracht!
Auch einige Schweizer Marathons haben deftige Preise > 100 Franken, aber auch hier herrscht hervorragende Verpflegung u. Organisation (außerdem denke ich das in hochalpinem Gelände der Aufwand für Streckenauszeichnung und Sicherung einfach aufwendiger ist (man denke an Bergwacht und Rettungshubschrauber!).
Andere Rennen auf Forstautobahnen mit lächerlicher Verpflegung und mieser Organisation für 20-25 sind mir wiederum echt zuwieder! Das muss jetzt natürlich nicht heißen, dass die billigen Rennen alle schlecht sind - nicht mißverstehen, aber es gibt wie gesagt Abzocke mit relativ günstigen Startgebühren und super Veranstaltungen mit recht hohen Preisen.

Gruss, Klaus


----------

